# is this normal wear and tear?



## surtac100 (Dec 24, 2011)

Only 150 rounds through it using American eagle and blazer. The bottom of the feed ramp is starting to form two little notches like its hitting something gashing the metal back. The top of the feed ramp looks fine and I haven't had any fails yet but I'm worried it will get worse.

http://i1180.photobucket.com/albums/x405/kirkloden/IMAG0397.jpg

http://i1180.photobucket.com/albums/x405/kirkloden/IMAG0396.jpg


----------



## Gunners_Mate (Feb 17, 2010)

not sure if this still works on forums, been awhile since I tried to explain tags..


```
[IMG] insert image url here [/IMG]
```
sweet, still works, That's ^^^ how you properly post an image to a forum. you can copy and paste with the tags directly from photobucket... I think it's the third or fourth box down..

these are the images he tried to post..


















looks like normal wear to me, I dont see anything out of the ordinary. is there a particular part your concerned with?


----------



## surtac100 (Dec 24, 2011)

I'm worried about the two little gashes where the metal is bent up on the top picture. Im not sure how it happened i thought maybe it was hitting the locking block but I didn't think the ramp went that far up to get Hung up on the lock block. Any ideas how those two gashes got there or is it normal and will flatten out over time?


----------

